# Random Pics of Fiona



## mangus580 (Jun 3, 2012)

Trying to EAT the camera!!







Being brushed, loose in the fence, and no halter even






She really likes having the sides of her nose scratched!!






Or her whole face for that matter






Just being a good girl all together, being brushed


----------



## greenbean (Jun 4, 2012)

She is so cute!!  What is she?


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 4, 2012)

Cute!  

Jersey x holstein?


----------



## BeanJeepin (Jun 4, 2012)

greenbean said:
			
		

> She is so cute!!  What is she?


Jersey/Ayrshire


----------



## PattySh (Jun 4, 2012)

She's really cute, She is colored like my jersey/holstein steer.


----------



## BeanJeepin (Jun 4, 2012)

PattySh said:
			
		

> She's really cute, She is colored like my jersey/holstein steer.


She is a true doll, we got very, very lucky.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 4, 2012)

She looks great!  Glad she is working into the family so well.


----------



## mangus580 (Oct 6, 2012)

Figured an updated picture is in order...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2012)

She is looking good!


----------



## Cricket (Oct 9, 2012)

She's beautiful!  And you are going to hate me for this, but do you think she could be working her way in to the over conditioned category?  We were just discussing this where I work the other night--think you're supposed to be able to see the last 3 ribs  (many of ours tended to show one!).   When it comes to dairy cows, a fat cow is a happy cow, but only for a little while.  Maybe it's just the way she's standing, anyway.


----------



## BeanJeepin (Oct 9, 2012)

Hahaha, well she is bred. Matters? We can cut down the grain...


----------



## lovinglife (Oct 9, 2012)

She is beautiful!  I would take her in a heart beat.  You have done good by her.


----------



## Cricket (Oct 10, 2012)

BeanJeepin said:
			
		

> Matters?


http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=236-bcs-of-cows

This is from Wild Rose Beef's page and you may find it interesting.


----------



## mangus580 (Oct 31, 2012)

So Fiona finally has her own live feed....

http://mangus580.mine.nu:5960

user: guest
pass: cowcam



and... for those who may want to see the goats too...

http://mangus580.mine.nu:5948

user: guest
pass: goat


----------



## mangus580 (Mar 5, 2013)

Fiona gave birth to a very cute little heifer this morning at 4:30 am!!  I think the permanent bovine count just went up to 2....


----------



## Cricket (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 5, 2013)

Very cute calf.  Who is the Daddy?  Or should  I say, what is the Daddy?


----------



## mangus580 (Mar 5, 2013)

Jersey named 'Amity'?  from our local AI source.

FYI, you can see mama and baby live at the camera link I posted above...


----------



## greenbean (Mar 5, 2013)

She's so cute!  I'll have to check out the camera link.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 6, 2013)

Congratulations on that cute calf!!!!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 6, 2013)

Congrats on the new baby. She's beautiful!


----------



## mangus580 (Mar 7, 2013)

Since it doesnt look like its getting much attention in the disease forum, Please have a look!

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=24991


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 8, 2013)

Lovely girl... Nice baby too.


----------



## mangus580 (Apr 21, 2013)

Time for another update - and new pics...

Now you see them..







Now you dont...













Breaks my heart to have had to put her through this, but its safer for everyone this way.  She is VERY mad at me, and quite afraid at the moment....  I am sure an appropriate amount of grain will help her get through it though.

Had my mom make up the 'bonnet' for her, to help keep bugs, dust, hay, etc out of the holes while she heals.  Now, if only it stays on!


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Very nice cow. 
She seems to have nice manners for sure.


----------



## Livestock lover (Jun 4, 2013)

She is very pretty!


----------



## mangus580 (Jun 4, 2013)

Livestock lover said:
			
		

> She is very pretty!


She is a big giant dork!!!


----------

